# Other > DWD Book Club >  What Im reading

## Paula

Ive recently finished Beautiful by Katie Piper and loved it so much I immediately downloaded Beautiful Ever After, the sequel.

TRIGGER WARNING - AB TRIGGERS

Most of us, Im sure, will know of her - the model and TV presenter who was viciously attacked by her ex boyfriend and left with horrendous injuries and disfigurement. These books document her fight for life, long, slow recovery mentally and physically, the court case, and her work  setting up and running the Katie Piper Foundation which works to help people with burn injuries.

Shes incredible, truly inspirational. Her story is horrific but she almost never feels sorry for herself. Her positive attitude and fighting spirit are phenomenal but she is truly, truly humble. Ive learnt a lot from her

----------

OldMike (13-12-19),Suzi (13-12-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

I've bought my mum it for Christmas so will read it after her!

----------

